# Cant find an 03 Spec V anywhere



## ryan22 (Nov 15, 2003)

I want a Spec V, but I cant get used to the 04's grill no matter how hard I try. Front ends on cars are as important to me as back ends on women. I'm picky about it, and I know most of you know what I mean about the 04. Does anyone know where I can find an 03 black, or silver Spec V anywhere in the Central Cali area???? (Stockton to Bakersfield) any help or tips will be greatly appreciated. I mean it is still 2003, I should be able to find one right??? Thanks....


----------



## sr20dem0n (Mar 19, 2003)

I don't know how many you will be able to find. Have you tried searching the dealer's inventory online? I think you might be able to do that from www.nissanusa.com but I'm not sure.


----------



## mpcc82 (Mar 12, 2003)

yeh thats gonna be hard, u might have to search at a car max now or look for them used at a dealership, cuz i got my 03 in june and it was difficult to get. Once i saw the 04's, i was like hell no, i went out and got the 03


----------



## Bror Jace (Apr 26, 2003)

_"Front ends on cars are as important to me as back ends on women."_

Hmmm ... I like the front ends on both cars AND women.


----------



## wwmjax (Mar 24, 2003)

go to your local nissan dealership.... i ordered mine... since its still the year 03 they shouldnt have problems finding it... they prolly have em all parked in a garage in san diego or somethin.... mine was in austin and they drove it down to houston for me


----------



## SPEEDO (Jun 9, 2003)

I would think your dealer would try to locate one for you,new or used


----------



## [email protected] (Oct 27, 2003)

I did a search from home of our dealership's invintory..

03 Sentra w/ 5000+ miles $12791 

There is one more 03 with over 30k miles and for 10,000.

They are both auto's though. I can get all the mods you want added on to your ticket price...

:cheers: 

all of our se-r's / spec-v's are under MSRP.


----------

